# Using tortoise identification tags.



## Team Gomberg (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm looking to understand more about ID tags for turtles. 

For a keeper that has multiple tortoises what kind of ID system do you use? 

I am familiar with the ID tag on Walking Rock, the sulcata. Other than that I don't know much. 

Are there small numbered tags that can be applied to a scute?


----------



## sibi (Apr 9, 2013)

I've been thinking of the same thing lately. I know that you can get a tag posting your name and phone number. Using surgical glue (safe for torts), it can be applied on a scute that won't be scraped off by rubbing against something. Perhaps towards the front. My husband and I were thinking of having a chip inserted for identification. In fact, we were checking to see if a GPS chip can be placed on them so that I can locate them as soon as they go missing. Don't know if that's possible, but we're looking into that because of all the torts that seem to wander away from home and get lost.


----------



## theelectraco (Apr 9, 2013)

sibi said:


> I've been thinking of the same thing lately. I know that you can get a tag posting your name and phone number. Using surgical glue (safe for torts), it can be applied on a scute that won't be scraped off by rubbing against something. Perhaps towards the front. My husband and I were thinking of having a chip inserted for identification. In fact, we were checking to see if a GPS chip can be placed on them so that I can locate them as soon as they go missing. Don't know if that's possible, but we're looking into that because of all the torts that seem to wander away from home and get lost.



A GPS chip would be cool. A regular chip wouldn't do much tho since I doubt anyone would take a tort to get scanned if they found it lol.


----------



## sibi (Apr 9, 2013)

Vets are not the only ones who can scan the cips. Animal shelters also do scanning of chips. If someone found a tort, and they were in no position to keep it, I would think they would call animal shelter.


theelectraco said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking of the same thing lately. I know that you can get a tag posting your name and phone number. Using surgical glue (safe for torts), it can be applied on a scute that won't be scraped off by rubbing against something. Perhaps towards the front. My husband and I were thinking of having a chip inserted for identification. In fact, we were checking to see if a GPS chip can be placed on them so that I can locate them as soon as they go missing. Don't know if that's possible, but we're looking into that because of all the torts that seem to wander away from home and get lost.
> ...


----------



## theelectraco (Apr 9, 2013)

I know that, but do you think the shelter actually scans tortoises that come in to see if they are microchipped?


----------



## Andrea M (Apr 10, 2013)

Was reading about GPS chips the other day, the only problem is they need power so eventually the battery will die, you are then faced with the dilemma as to whether to have it removed or add a new one


----------



## Laura (Apr 10, 2013)

Most shelters would not think of scanning a tort if one came in.. :-( hopefully that practice will change...


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 10, 2013)

So is it considered safe to use epoxy adhesives to apply a small label to the center of a scute?


My question is about more than just ID for a lost tortoise to return home. 

What about a keeper with, lets say, 10 tortoises of the same species in a large group. What if you wanted to put an ID number on the tortoise to keep track of "who is who". 

Can the epoxy and a small ID number tag be applied this way?


----------



## DesertGrandma (Apr 10, 2013)

The scientific world uses GPS type tracking system to monitor desert tortoises in the wild. I think they are attached to the outside of the shell somehow. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 10, 2013)

DesertGrandma said:


> I think they are attached to the outside of the shell somehow. Might be worth checking out.



Thanks, I will 




Andrea M said:


> Was reading about GPS chips the other day, the only problem is they need power so eventually the battery will die, you are then faced with the dilemma as to whether to have it removed or add a new one



that's a bummer!




sibi said:


> I've been thinking of the same thing lately. I know that you can get a tag posting your name and phone number. Using surgical glue (safe for torts), it can be applied on a scute that won't be scraped off by rubbing against something.



surgical glue... I will look into that. thx!


----------



## Logan J (Apr 11, 2013)

I would love to have trackers on my torts. Wonder how much it would cost for 7!


----------



## Jd3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Super glue is safe. It is the same as surgical glue but a fraction of the price. 

The cheap dollar store stuff is the same minus the fancy "super glue" brand. 

See where this is going?

Aquarists use it to glue coral frags and it cures under water.




Logan J said:


> I would love to have trackers on my torts. Wonder how much it would cost for 7!



You'll have to find a way to secure it. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=p...92480952058387774&hvexid=&hvqmt=e&page=1&ao=8
https://www.google.com/search?q=gps...AQ&biw=320&bih=356&sei=8HZnUb63NaS3ygHu8YGQDQ


http://www.lotek.com/gps.htm


Search GPS collar and you'll find the common solutions.


----------



## robopeen (Apr 11, 2013)

What type of material would one use for the label? I'd like to do this to mine in case she got out/away some how. Some type of metal? I'd worry about rust.


Just found this link.

http://www.tortoisegroup.org/infosheets/infosheet05.php

Seems like that would work.


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Apr 12, 2013)

There are a number of labeling tricks for ID. Ben uses some kind of marker to number his studbook animals...can't remember exactly what it is, however.

Little dots of nail polish is another oft-used trick


----------



## GBtortoises (Apr 12, 2013)

Here's a crazy idea-build an enclosure that they can't escape from! As far as guarding against theft, tags glued onto their shell or implanted bar code capsules are pointless. A tag with return information may be of some value assuming that the tortoise is found by someone and that wants to do the right thing and return the tortoise to it's rightful owner. An implanted capsule will not be known about unless the tortoise is taken to a shelter or veterinarian that has a scanner/reader to extract the ownership information. An I.D. chip that allows gps tracking ability is only as good as the reliability of it's power source. If a tortoise is kept outdoors, in an escape proof enclosure (which it should be) or not, very little can really be done to prevent theft if someone _really_ wants to steal them. Over the years I've had more than a couple tortoise friends tell me that they've had their animals stolen out of their back yard. Almost always in broad daylight when they are at work. Just late last summer a friend in a MidWest city had his Radiateds and Marginateds stolen out of their enclosures. It turned out to be someone that you knew. He got the Marginateds back (I saw them advertised online and told him). He now knows the whereabouts of the Radiateds. The guy will not send them back, he claims that he obtained them legally (they passed through several hands very quickly). That's the scary reality of it. 
The best security is to not give out information about your animals or where and how they're kept, tell as few people as possible and do not invite a lot of people to your place to show them your tortoises. Fences, lights and cameras can all help outdoors too. But ultimately nothing is really going to prevent theft if you're keeping them outdoors.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 12, 2013)

All great points GB!

A friend of mine who breeds and has many tortoises asked me this question about identication for them. I've emailed her a link to watch the answers in this thread.

Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts on this.


----------

